# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Ingegroeide teennagel laten behandelen!

## dfhksadgfljhdgsfakdsf

HEey mensen,
Ik ben zojuist naar de arts geweest om mijn ingegroeide teennagel te laten behandelen. Die prikken, man, wat doen die pijn! Jezus, niet normaal. En tijdens het wegknippen voelde ik ook nog wel iets pijn bij het 'nagelriempje' maar dat was te verdragen. Het ergste moet nog komen, als de verdoving is uitgewerkt, HElp!!
Gr. Ik

----------


## Loes

Als je een keer per week je voeten in lauw water met azijn bad heb je kans dat je de nagels zacht houd en dat je er vanaf komt

----------


## carolien

ik ben ook een aantal jaren geleden aan mijn teennagels geopereerd.
alleen sinds dien heb ik volgens mij een schimmel onder mijn nagel, hij staat omhoog en er zit een verdikking onder, nu is die verdikking eronder weg, komt miss door de warmte en zweten..maar nu komt er bruine en gelelige drap onder mijn nagel weg, maak het steeds schoon om te ontsmetten, maar wie heeft enig idee wat het kan zijn en wat moet ik er aan doen? ook aan de dokter laten zien? brrr..heb er een tenenfobie aan overgehouden sinds de ingreep..

----------


## Pientje

Ik denk toch schimmel.
Mijn moeder heeft hier gewoon druppels voor gekregen en toen ging het over.
Als dat niet had geholpen hadden ze de nagel verwijderd.

----------


## jacoba

Tip: Maak een warm badje met soda en ga daar een kwartiertje met je voeten in zitten.

----------


## jans79

hoihoi,toevallig lees ik hier ook al teenproblemen ha, nou daar kan ik helaas ook over meepraten.ik bespraar je de details en ellenlange verhalen, maar ik weekte toen iedere dag in warm water met biotex poeder (flinke schep) en behandelde het met betadine compressen......succes ik weet wat je meemaakt en oh ja voor carolien nog effe een bericht, ik heb sinds de operaties ook aaan beide tenen schimmelnagels overgehouden.heb er pilletjes voor gehad, werken dus niettttt he......wat ik doe is af en toe naar de pedicure en die vijlt ze machinaal zeg maar helemaal dun en dan leuk lakken met nailart figuurtje en je steelt de tenenshow zeg maar.kweet hoetis want ik durfde nooit meer in sandalen en openslippers je schaamt je rot he.......

----------


## storm

hallo Allemaal

Dit klinkt mij bekend in de oren zeg!
Ik heb ook jarenlang ingegroeide nagels gehad aan beide grote tenen.
Het kwam ook steeds terug.
Het was zo erg dat er vieze troep uitkwam en ik altijd met pleisters in de weer was, omdat anders mijn sokken eronder zaten.
Op een zeker moment was ik het zo zat die pijn dat ik op het internet ben gaan zoeken.
Ik was te bang om naar de dokter te gaan, zag het al voor me die spuiten enzo.
Nu bleek dus dat ik mijn teennagels niet goed knipte.
ik knipte de in de hoeken schuin af In een boogje zeg maar.
De beste manier om je nagels te knippen is om ze recht af te knippen,
ook in de hoekjes zodat je een horizontale nagel bovenaan hebt.
je kan ze ook eerst even laten weken in de soda voordat je ze gaat knippen.(is best lastig uitleggen zo haha)
toen ik dat deed heb ik er nooit meer last van gehad!!!!!
Nooit meer die pijn en pleisters.
Dus ik hoop dat jullie nog iets aan deze tip hebben.

Succes!!!!! 

Groetjes storm

----------


## lissa77

Mocht je weer last krijgen van de ingegroeide nagel, na het weghalen bij de huisarts is dit niet uitgesloten. Raad ik je aan om eens naar een pedicure te gaan die werkt met de Naillift. Dit is de allernieuwste techniek om een ingegroeide nagel te behandelen en helemaal pijnloos. Ik werk er zelf ook mee en zie geweldige resultaten. Er zijn op youtube diverse filmpjes te zien hoe de Naillift werkt.

Om de schimmel tegen te gaan onder je nagel, moet je alles behandelen. Niet alleen je nagel. schimmelnagels zijn zeer besmettelijk. In de draden van een schimmel sporen genoemd zit het besmettingsgevaar. Vloeren, badmatten, handdoeken, schoenen en pantys of sokken. Je nagelknipper, vijlen en nagellak. Een schimmel kan wel een jaar lang overleven. 
Wanneer je jezelf wast met zeep tast je de natuurlijke vetlaag van je huid aan, waardoor je huid kwetsbaarder wordt en de zuurgraad van de huid afneemt. Gebruik dus niet teveel zeep en spoel zeepresten goed weg. Was je jezelf heel vaak, ga zo nu en dan in een natuurazijn-bad zitten. ( schimmels hebben een hekel aan zuur) Om het probleem echt op te lossen kun je medicatie bij de huisarts halen of je schimmelnagel laten laseren. Als de schimmel inmiddels onder de nagelriem zit is laseren ook geen optie want hier kun je met de laser niet bij en is medicatie de enige remedie.

Succes
Lissa

----------

